# Onion proxy



## Mac_a (Jul 15, 2020)

Regards

I need to run transparent proxy with Tor network on FreeBSD 12 server. Following FreeBSD Manual Pages Tor, but still confused for my purpose.
  Where can I find examples of transparent proxy setup on FreeBSD using Tor for this scenario?


----------



## Mac_a (Jul 18, 2020)

"but still confused for my purpose" 
Sorry for my English...
better saying...    FreeBSD Man Pages Tor are very elaborate and complete, but far beyond my understanding.


----------

